# Ruger Mini-14



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I have to say I've given this rifle every chance, I've wasted money on expensive 223 ammunition and buying a $150.00 so called barrel stabilizer to just become more and more frustrated. It's extremely reliable based on the M-14 action, but for consistent accuracy, it's all over the place. It's definately no M-14. I may have to accept that it's a POS in the accuracy department, but why would Ruger put out a rifle so inherently inaccurate. I'm presently in the market for a good AR-15 as a varmint rifle, and wish i would have spent the extra 200.00 bucks at the time for a decent AR. Anyone having my dilemma or is your's accurately acceptable. I just can't tolerate a rifle that opens it's group up as mine does.You think you have it sighted in then whammo, two, three or four flyers, then you try to re-zero and then your off again, a vicious ammo wasting cycle. I'd be lucky if i could make a good shot on a coyote @ 100 yards, but a prarie dog would have nothing to fear.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine is accurate, ranch model, but many reports I have read say that when the barrel heats is loses accuracy quickly, might want to go to a gun shop and trade if for the AR...JJ


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok went out today after moving the barrel stabilizer about 3 inches forward from the gas block. Well, it shot extremely accurate today from a cold to a semi warm barrel. So, I'll retract from my previous rant a bit. It did open up a little as the barrel heated up, but perfectly acceptable out to 100 yards. I'm relieved. I will tell you the mini-14 does eat up anything you run in it. Today I used 55 grain Tula ammo and it grouped very well, much better than the Remington I had been using, maybe it liked the Tula better as well.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I dont get it ? both my dad and bro.in law have minis and they are both as accurate as my AR out to 400 meters.
I guess every manufacturer of ANYTHING can make a lemon now and again?


----------

